# Snowboarding on water? WATCH THIS



## Wakedude (Aug 27, 2014)

I accidentally posted this in the wrong section earlier, 

check out this dude on a wakeboard. switch and reg hardway 270s onto (almost) real handrails... never seen wakeboarding like this. Anyone been to this place? Could be fun in the warmer months for those of us on the East Coast. :yahoo:

https://vimeo.com/103655581


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Do you work there?

I think it's pretty rare for a wakeboarder to join a snowboarding forum to talk about wakeboarding without an agenda.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ya this kind of screams of spam. Not to mention cable parks with rails and such have been a thing for a while now. Even the tiny lake I grew up on had a family that put up a rail every year. Hell I've even seen nationally televised competitions with rail setups.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

"Snowboarding on water"......sooooo you mean wakeboarding, right?


----------



## Wakedude (Aug 27, 2014)

lab49232 said:


> Ya this kind of screams of spam. Not to mention cable parks with rails and such have been a thing for a while now. Even the tiny lake I grew up on had a family that put up a rail every year. Hell I've even seen nationally televised competitions with rail setups.


That's what I'm saying, I've been to the other cables in my area...none of them have anything like what it looks like in the video. Even the stuff on TV is always huge boxes...I don't have any affiliation with anyone in wakeboarding, but for those of us who can't ride all year, there's stuff now that appeals to my type of riding. Not so much fun to just go slide across a box over and over...Sorry for not keeping up with wakeboarding as much as you :blink:


----------



## Wakedude (Aug 27, 2014)

Manicmouse said:


> Do you work there?
> 
> I think it's pretty rare for a wakeboarder to join a snowboarding forum to talk about wakeboarding without an agenda.


My agenda is, " hey I found a cool thing that's different. Anyone else here seen this? Thoughts?" I don't follow the "scene" for wake boarding, didn't know stuff like that had come out yet. It looks like he's starting in a pool and going down hand rails...seemed cool to me. No need to hate :dunno:


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

So you just joined some random community to share what you found interesting?! I don't buy it.

Wakeboarder :: Index ?


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

What other non-wakeboarding forums have you joined just to tell them about wakeboarding?

I recommend your next stop be medical and stock market forums.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

This is snowboarding on water. 
That video is tow rope wake boarding in a pond with some features.


----------



## Wakedude (Aug 27, 2014)

Manicmouse said:


> So you just joined some random community to share what you found interesting?! I don't buy it.
> 
> Wakeboarder :: Index ?


A random community that is the first "snowboarding forum" google search. Trying to connect with other snowboarders. Now I know why the other guys don't go on here. Unless you're being paid to ride you're no better than us little guys just trying to have fun.


----------



## Wakedude (Aug 27, 2014)

oldmate said:


> What other non-wakeboarding forums have you joined just to tell them about wakeboarding?
> 
> I recommend your next stop be medical and stock market forums.


I actually went to a snowboarding forum to connect with other snowboarders who might be interested in wakeboarding like I have been recently. Its a fun alternative and seeing that vid got me excited that it isnt just riding in circles with a little box...I hadnt seen it before. Not all of us live in snow all year. Ill take my thoughts elsewhere. "Small man in the park=big man on the forum" seems to be pretty accurate haha.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Wakedude said:


> Not all of us live in snow all year.


Seems like you've been living in a cave since year one. Riding features on a wakeboard has been commonplace for a long time, how is it that you the wakeboarder is just now coming across this "new way" to ride a wakeboard. If you do the math "wakedude" it equates to you selling us on a freestyle pond park before even trying to participate in our snow related threads. 

Edit. It's winter in NZ and AU right now. That's not in America btw. We summertime little people just jerk off to snow flicks all summer. Why would we do anything else?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Wakedude said:


> I actually went to a snowboarding forum to connect with other snowboarders who might be interested in wakeboarding like I have been recently. Its a fun alternative and seeing that vid got me excited that it isnt just riding in circles with a little box...I hadnt seen it before. Not all of us live in snow all year. Ill take my thoughts elsewhere. "Small man in the park=big man on the forum" seems to be pretty accurate haha.


Goodbye! Enjoy snowboarding on water!


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow, it isn't like the dude was spamming anything. Who cares if some guy is excited about wake boarding video, if it reminds him of snowboarding or some park style shit then so be it. Some people are park rats and they get into that sort of shit. No need to flame him for it.

I know most of us are hitting rock bottom right now, but tolerance can be your friend. 

Now WakeDude, just don't start any threads about boat speakers or how to match your black socks with your black sunglasses and your flat-billed wakeboard bro hat and we will be all good.


----------

